# Mantis shrimp vs Octopus to the death.



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the share, my wife is going to love this.


----------



## shanexu (Jul 3, 2009)

wow... i guess there's nothing for the shrimp to "punch" at with the octopus' soft body. hahaha


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

seems like needless animal cruelty to me. That was hard to watch.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

There's plenty of sensless cruelty in the world, this doesn't even account for a drop in the ocean. However for my choice of best Mantis shrimp video on the net, I'll put forth Sheila Patek's "Fastest animal on earth discovery" found HERE. A truely amazing video of ~15 minutes length, detailing how mantis and pistol shrimp hunt, and how we can learn from their biomechanics.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

No matter what people say about cruelty existing in nature, or I shouldnt complain about if I'm not a vegetarian... the truth of the matter is I dont like watching things get cracked and punched to death, or fish getting ripped apart by other predator fish, or chickens and cows getting slaughtered. 

I know it happens, I can just be sincere and say I do not like watching it happen. Call me a hypocrite, but its just not something I find fun to watch or entertaining.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

*mantis vs me*

Hmmmm...

Mantis shrimp vs me in China

no competition!


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

lol the direct translation from cantonese is "pissing shrimp" for those. ^^


----------

